# Maple sap house plans



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey;anyone out there got any plans on constructing a sugar shack'
Small one for boiling sap to Maple syrup 8×12 or something like it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

What makes a sugar shack a sugar shack? Wouldn't any small structure do? Are there special features required by sugaring?


----------



## Fyreaway (Jan 24, 2009)

Richard,
mapletrader.com forum is an amazing resource for all things sugar.

Eric


----------

